# فى عيد الأم أجمل أم لينا



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2014)

*
هتقولو أيه للعدرا فى عيد الأم*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 مارس 2014)

*بحبك ياأغلى أم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2014)

*شكرا جدا لذوقك 
الرب يفرح  قلبك*​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

أقول في عيد الام لاحلى واقدس ام في التاريخ كله

انا احبك ايتها القديسة البتول مريم واؤمن بك 

واصلي اليك وكلي تقوى وخشوع


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2014)

بحبك يا امى 
يا احن واطيب ام 
صللنا مام عرش النعمه 
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2014)

*أحبائى*


*candy shop*


*paul iraqe*


*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين العدرا تسندكم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2014)

*احن للقاءك ...... فقد يبست فى نفسى

اعدينى للقاء

وصلى من اجلى

يا احن واحلى الامهات​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2014)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا احلى ام 
واحن ام 
بحبك يا امى 
صليلنا امام عرش النعمة *​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2014)

*آمين آمين آمين
*​


----------

